# War - keine Stimmung, kein RvR, keine PQ Kein Spaß ?



## OH_Toni (19. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir aufm Server (Carroburg) auf Ordnungsseite ist irgendwie immer tte Hose.

NIE schreiben sich leute im Chat und irgendwie fehlt einem dass, weil man sich so immer alleine fühlt.

RvR findet irgendwie nie statt. Die Ordngun scheint zu schwach zu sein, so dass sich RvR außerhalb der Szenarien nicht lohnt.

Das Leveln (besonders durch Quests) dauert sowas von lange, ist irgendwie nichts für Gelegenheitsspieler.

PQ - schön und gut, aber egal wo ich bin, es läuft zwar eine PQ aber irgendwie ist keiner da um sie zu machen.

Meine Klasse (Eisenbrecher LvL 12) ist echt sehr geil und macht Fun, aber irgendwie kann man sich garnicht ins SPiel hineinfühlen da man sich alleine fühlt.
Ich hätte eig. gedacht dass der Chat überfüllt von "Haste das schon gesehen" oder " Cool schau mal hier" ist . . aber nichts . . totenstille . . . .

Was sagt ihr dazu, ist das bei euch anders?


----------



## Realtec (19. Oktober 2008)

jo total anders^^

im chat ist immerwas los 
in alles gebieten sind viele leute
es wird ständig open pvp gemacht (man kann quasi nur durch open pvp lvln)
und bgs gehen immer instant auf und dass auf beiden seiten


----------



## corpescrust (19. Oktober 2008)

Nein ist genauso !!


----------



## Ascían (19. Oktober 2008)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Also bei mir aufm Server (Carroburg) auf Ordnungsseite ist irgendwie immer tte Hose.
> 
> NIE schreiben sich leute im Chat und irgendwie fehlt einem dass, weil man sich so immer alleine fühlt.
> 
> ...




1. Die Leute sind mittlerweile so 25-35 vom Level her, und twinken tun noch nicht so viele. Es wird also besser in höheren Levels.

2. Such dir eine Gilde, dann macht das Spiel gleich doppelt soviel Bock (Bald G-Rang 14 und Burg claimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

3. Das Leveln dauert wirklich sehr lange, aber da muss man nunmal durch - zum Glück musst du nicht lvl 40 sein um die volle RvR-Action zu erleben.


----------



## Arben (19. Oktober 2008)

Könnte daran liegen, dass der Großteil der Spieler zur Zeit im T3 unterwegs ist. Das Leveln geht, wenn man sich einfach mal 'ne Stunde Zeit nimmt extrem fix, Questen und PvP machen, da hagelt die EXP. Im Levelbereich von 12 ging auch bei mit relativ wenig in Sachen OpenRvR, was daran liegen könnte, dass die meisten einfach das MaxLvL erreichen wollen.

Das mit dem Chat liegt wohl daran, dass dieser doch etwas unglücklich gestaltet ist. Höchstwahrscheinlich wissen die meisten einfach nicht wie man in den allgemeinen Chat schreibt. Ausserdem werden viele Leute einfach mit der Gilde schreiben, whispern oder in Teamspeak oder Vergleichbarem miteinander reden. 

PQs sind halt auch ein bisschen Glückssache. Notfalls muss man die Initiative ergreifen und versuchen via Chat eine Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## texus19 (19. Oktober 2008)

Sry aber wer zu spät kommt verpasst das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RageDonkey (19. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich nur meinen Vorpostern anschließen!
Bin zwar deso aber is ja schnuppe ;]
Wenn du dir dann ne Gilde suchst, Spieler kennenlernst mit denen du lvln kannst ist das alles andere als langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe auf Kemmler angefangen und dort zwei Woche gespielt. Da war so wie du schreibst . Das war allerdings noch unter dem alten Chat -System. Mit dem Patch vom vergangenen Donnerstag sind ja wohl zwei neue Chats gekommen. Lokal und RVR.

Auf Bolgasgrad ( Ordnung ) hat sich der Chat seit dem Patch verbessert - auch wenn noch wenig in den Chats los ist. Bin im T2 nun. Anfragen nach Gruppen gibt es häufig. Das nicht jeder meint er müsse da etwas posten - was er eigendlich seinem  Therapeuten erzählen sollte - finde ich eher gut.


----------



## Priest@PVP (19. Oktober 2008)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Also bei mir aufm Server (Carroburg) auf Ordnungsseite ist irgendwie immer tte Hose.
> 
> NIE schreiben sich leute im Chat und irgendwie fehlt einem dass, weil man sich so immer alleine fühlt.
> 
> ...



Jo komm nach Egrimm da ist immer was los


----------



## SARodiRIEL (19. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem mit den paar unterbevölkerten Servern wird sich von allein Lösen wenn die Transfers möglich sind. Also kein Ding. Wer jetzt das Handtuch wirft ist selber schuld. Jeder der sich mit MMORPGS auskennt weiß das diese sich erst mit der Zeit "formen", wer von Anfang an ein "perfektes", makelloses Spiel spielen will, der sollte bei Offline-Games bleiben...


----------



## antileet (19. Oktober 2008)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Also bei mir aufm Server (Carroburg) auf Ordnungsseite ist irgendwie immer tte Hose.
> 
> NIE schreiben sich leute im Chat und irgendwie fehlt einem dass, weil man sich so immer alleine fühlt.
> 
> ...


kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, außerdem ists klar, dass du mit lvl 12 nicht viele leute antreffen wirst ,da die meisten nun schon im lvl-bereich 20-30, also im tier 3 sind ... 
auf helmgart ist zurzeit echt viel los im chat seit dem neuen patch mit dem verbesserten chatsystem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoozaH (19. Oktober 2008)

Also auf Helmgart gehts mittlerweile mit der Ordnung und der Sache mit dem Chat.

RvR geht auch gut zumindest in t3 aber auch nur bis 0:30 Uhr ..ab da sind se wohl alle schlafen...

nunja open rvr mache ich eigentlich nie, weil es immer so derbe laggt, dass ich ein bild habe, wo ich lebe und in 10 sekunden, wenn das nächste bild kommt bin ich tod. Aber los zu sein, scheint da immer etwas, zwar ordung ~20 gegen destro ~60, aber wenigstens versuchen wir es manchmal : /

so far


----------



## skelektro (19. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den paar unterbevölkerten Servern wird sich von allein Lösen wenn die Transfers möglich sind. Also kein Ding. Wer jetzt das Handtuch wirft ist selber schuld. Jeder der sich mit MMORPGS auskennt weiß das diese sich erst mit der Zeit "formen", wer von Anfang an ein "perfektes", makelloses Spiel spielen will, der sollte bei Offline-Games bleiben...


Achja?und die sind dann Perfekt oder was?Mir scheint eher als ob du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst....


----------



## Xenrus (19. Oktober 2008)

mit deinem lvl ist man grad erst t2 reingekommen unso und das was die anderen sagen stimmt echt - ich bin jetzt lvl 17 und somit schon bald mit t2 fertig und ich habe gestern eine super gruppe zum PQ machen gehabt und sogar innerhalb von 5 minuten entstand ein 24 mann starker Kriegstrupp für keep eroberung (erfolgreich).

Warte wirklich ein bisschen ab und such dir vielleicht ne kleine Gilde mit netten leuten - vielleicht auch in deinem lvl weil dann geht immer was. Lass den Kopf nich hängen


----------



## airace (19. Oktober 2008)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Also bei mir aufm Server (Carroburg) auf Ordnungsseite ist irgendwie immer tte Hose.
> 
> NIE schreiben sich leute im Chat und irgendwie fehlt einem dass, weil man sich so immer alleine fühlt.
> 
> ...



also ich spiele auch auf Carroburg und das ist glaube ich der einzigste DE server wo es mehr Ordnung als Destro giebt... 
aber da du erst 12 bist und so 80% der spieler (die große masse) 20-31 sind kannst du ja praktisch kaum leute treffen...
aber naja das nie was im RvR los ist, ist eine Reine Lüge wir haben gestern 3 Burgen angriffe gestartet... beim ersten (Averlorn) sind wir im innen hof gescheitert, die zweiter burg (dickdreck grube) haben wir mit leichter gegenwehr Geclaimt bekommen und die dritte burg war im Talabec land dort haben wir es sehr kanpp geschaft.... bei allen burgen hatten wir Gegen wehr obwohl es schon spät war....

ein kleiner tipp meinerseits levle schneller damit du "Die Masse" einholts ^^


----------



## Riku182 (19. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir auf völlig anders seit es den neuen Chat gibt wird extreme viel geschrieben und Leute für PQ´s sind auch immer sofort da. Open RvR ist zwar nicht SOOOOO extreme viel ich denke das liegt aber daran das ich mitm lvl hinterherhinke da ich erstma alle Klassen auf lvl 10 gezogen hab um den richtigen zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (19. Oktober 2008)

Sich in diesem Forum negativ über WAR zu äussern ist eine heikle Sache, da zücken die Fanboys gleich die Keulen. Fakt ist das alle die jetzt noch in T1 oder T2 unterwegs sind ziemlich alleine dastehen. Schlecht durchdachtes Spielprinzip. Alle die sich jetzt sagen: "Ist mir egal, ich bin ja im Pulk der Spieler, mich betrifft das nicht!", ihr solltet mal daran denken das Euch in WAR sehr bald die Nachwuchsspieler fehlen werden. Es sind jetzt schon viele abgesprungen, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Und sobald der größte Teil der Spielerschaft den sogenannten Endcontent erreicht hat, den es eigentlich nicht wirklich gibt, dann wird es sehr einsam auf den Schlachtfeldern. Eine Zeitlang werden genug Spieler dasein. Aber ich wette es wird sich auch fix ändern, aber vergrault ihr nur weiter alle Leute die sich mal negativ äussern oder kritische Posts loswerden wollen. Immer schön alles was einem nicht passt kaputtflamen. Und dem TE zu raten er solle sich eine Gilde suchen, dann klappt auch mit dem Rest ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Auch mit einer Gilde im Rücken wird er in seinem Levelbereich ziemlich alleine dastehen. Und "Zieht mich mal durch die PQ's" kann es ja auch nicht sein. Wahrscheinlich führen sie in WAR ein ähnlich sinnfreies Feature ein wie in DaoC, wo man dann, falls man einen Char auf das maximale Level  gebracht hat, seine Twinks gleich auf lvl 20 anheben und spielen kann. 

Und nun, Attacke, tod den Kritikern.


----------



## Jaimewolf (19. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Sich in diesem Forum negativ über WAR zu äussern ist eine heikle Sache, da zücken die Fanboys gleich die Keulen. Fakt ist das alle die jetzt noch in T1 oder T2 unterwegs sind ziemlich alleine dastehen. Schlecht durchdachtes Spielprinzip. Alle die sich jetzt sagen: "Ist mir egal, ich bin ja im Pulk der Spieler, mich betrifft das nicht!", ihr solltet mal daran denken das Euch in WAR sehr bald die Nachwuchsspieler fehlen werden. Es sind jetzt schon viele abgesprungen, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Und sobald der größte Teil der Spielerschaft den sogenannten Endcontent erreicht hat, den es eigentlich nicht wirklich gibt, dann wird es sehr einsam auf den Schlachtfeldern. Eine Zeitlang werden genug Spieler dasein. Aber ich wette es wird sich auch fix ändern, aber vergrault ihr nur weiter alle Leute die sich mal negativ äussern oder kritische Posts loswerden wollen. Immer schön alles was einem nicht passt kaputtflamen. Und dem TE zu raten er solle sich eine Gilde suchen, dann klappt auch mit dem Rest ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Auch mit einer Gilde im Rücken wird er in seinem Levelbereich ziemlich alleine dastehen. Und "Zieht mich mal durch die PQ's" kann es ja auch nicht sein. Wahrscheinlich führen sie in WAR ein ähnlich sinnfreies Feature ein wie in DaoC, wo man dann, falls man einen Char auf das maximale Level  gebracht hat, seine Twinks gleich auf lvl 20 anheben und spielen kann.
> 
> Und nun, Attacke, tod den Kritikern.




Meine 100% Zustimmung.


----------



## seb74 (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele auf Averland Ordnung und bin sehr sehr zufrieden da. Habe vorher auf Moot gezockt und da war mir persönlich zu wenig los (Ordnung).

Aber dieses ganze "es gibt kaum RvR" kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wer RvR haben will, findet es eigentlich überall, spätestens im feindlichen Gebiet. Und da ja Krieg ist, einfach mal bei den netten Destros von nebenan vorbeischauen und ein paar von denen wegbolzen.

Wenn man natürlich erwartet, dass das RvR zu einem kommt und anklopft und freundlich fragt, ob man denn auch gerade Zeit und Lust hat, dann wird man nicht glücklich bei Warhammer.

Und ja: Gilde suchen hilft. Nicht jede Gilde stellt nur 40er ein, viele der Keepraids und Open RvR Szenarien können auch schon ab Level 10 gemacht werden.

Eigentlich isses mir persönlich egal, ob ich nun 10 oder 40 bin. Ich kann überall RvR betreiben und meinen Spass haben. Mal verliert man, und mal gewinnen die anderen. So ist das eben.

Ausserem hilft es natürlich auch, wenn denn noch nicht geschehen, sich einen Open RvR Server auszusuchen. Core wäre glaube ich net so mein Ding.


----------



## Skarbog (19. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Sich in diesem Forum negativ über WAR zu äussern ist eine heikle Sache, da zücken die Fanboys gleich die Keulen. Fakt ist das alle die jetzt noch in T1 oder T2 unterwegs sind ziemlich alleine dastehen. Schlecht durchdachtes Spielprinzip. Alle die sich jetzt sagen: "Ist mir egal, ich bin ja im Pulk der Spieler, mich betrifft das nicht!", ihr solltet mal daran denken das Euch in WAR sehr bald die Nachwuchsspieler fehlen werden. Es sind jetzt schon viele abgesprungen, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Und sobald der größte Teil der Spielerschaft den sogenannten Endcontent erreicht hat, den es eigentlich nicht wirklich gibt, dann wird es sehr einsam auf den Schlachtfeldern. Eine Zeitlang werden genug Spieler dasein. Aber ich wette es wird sich auch fix ändern, aber vergrault ihr nur weiter alle Leute die sich mal negativ äussern oder kritische Posts loswerden wollen. Immer schön alles was einem nicht passt kaputtflamen. Und dem TE zu raten er solle sich eine Gilde suchen, dann klappt auch mit dem Rest ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Auch mit einer Gilde im Rücken wird er in seinem Levelbereich ziemlich alleine dastehen. Und "Zieht mich mal durch die PQ's" kann es ja auch nicht sein. Wahrscheinlich führen sie in WAR ein ähnlich sinnfreies Feature ein wie in DaoC, wo man dann, falls man einen Char auf das maximale Level  gebracht hat, seine Twinks gleich auf lvl 20 anheben und spielen kann.
> 
> Und nun, Attacke, tod den Kritikern.




Tjoar, dein Fehler fängt damit an, dass du das Wort "Endcontent" verwendest... das sagt mir du hast einiges nicht gerafft und ich habe aufgehört zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bibl88k (19. Oktober 2008)

Er sagt ja, Endcontent den es eigentlich nicht gibt. Schön weiterlesen x]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass neu erschaffene Chars gleich auf Level 40 sind. Aber falls es dich tröstet - Ordnung auf Hergig ist genauso. Chat ist tot, RVR ist tot, nur ab und zu wird nachts so nach 22 Uhr unter der Woche mal ein Schlachtzug gebildet, der leerstehende Keeps (also nur NPCs drin) erobert und 20 Minuten später gehören alle Keeps (ja, ALLE!) wieder der Zerstörung.

Außer den ganzen Tag Szenario ist bei uns nix los.


----------



## Rickrolled (19. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Sich in diesem Forum negativ über WAR zu äussern ist eine heikle Sache, da zücken die Fanboys gleich die Keulen.* Fakt ist das alle die jetzt noch in T1 oder T2 unterwegs sind ziemlich alleine dastehen. Schlecht durchdachtes Spielprinzip.* Alle die sich jetzt sagen: "Ist mir egal, ich bin ja im Pulk der Spieler, mich betrifft das nicht!", ihr solltet mal daran denken das Euch in WAR sehr bald die Nachwuchsspieler fehlen werden. Es sind jetzt schon viele abgesprungen, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Und sobald der größte Teil der Spielerschaft den sogenannten Endcontent erreicht hat, den es eigentlich nicht wirklich gibt, dann wird es sehr einsam auf den Schlachtfeldern. Eine Zeitlang werden genug Spieler dasein. Aber ich wette es wird sich auch fix ändern, aber vergrault ihr nur weiter alle Leute die sich mal negativ äussern oder kritische Posts loswerden wollen. Immer schön alles was einem nicht passt kaputtflamen. Und dem TE zu raten er solle sich eine Gilde suchen, dann klappt auch mit dem Rest ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Auch mit einer Gilde im Rücken wird er in seinem Levelbereich ziemlich alleine dastehen. Und "Zieht mich mal durch die PQ's" kann es ja auch nicht sein. Wahrscheinlich führen sie in WAR ein ähnlich sinnfreies Feature ein wie in DaoC, wo man dann, falls man einen Char auf das maximale Level gebracht hat, seine Twinks gleich auf lvl 20 anheben und spielen kann.
> 
> Und nun, Attacke, tod den Kritikern.



Im Forum geirrt?
Fakt ist, dass es nur auf vereinzelte Server zutrifft... auf Carroburg konnte ich die letzten Tage genug RvR und PQ`s machen im T1-T2.
Mythic arbeitet daran die Bevölkerung besser zuverteilen (kostenlose Char transfers), was schonmal ein schritt in die richtige Richtung ist.


Zum rest no comment. ist mir meine Zeit zu schade


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Im Forum geirrt?
> Fakt ist, dass es nur auf vereinzelte Server zutrifft... auf Carroburg konnte ich die letzten Tage genug RvR und PQ`s machen im T1-T2.
> Mythic arbeitet daran die Bevölkerung besser zuverteilen (kostenlose Char transfers), was schonmal ein schritt in die richtige Richtung ist.
> 
> ...



Leider geht Mythic die Transfers m.E. falsch an. Bald kannst du kostenlos von einem vollen auf einen weniger vollen Server transferieren. Warum würde das irgendwer wollen? Auf Hergig gibt's kaum Ordnungsspieler, ich darf aber nicht kostenlos auf einen volleren Server wechseln, weil sie dann Hergig irgendwann gleich dicht machen könnten. Sollen sie die leeren server halt mit den vollen fusionieren oder sowas. Von voll auf leer bringt nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. Oktober 2008)

Pq quests sind bei mir auch immer tote hose (t3) die stehen alle nur im kriegslager rum genauso wie ich das jetzt auch naja machste nix war am anfang schon besser


----------



## dschakarin (19. Oktober 2008)

bei mir aauf averland kann ich mich nicht beklagen  die letzten tage konnt ich garnicht questen weil immer ne anzugreifen war. nach ein paar aufrufen im chat warn wir auch genug um die burgen und ziele einzunehmen.


----------



## Müllermilch (19. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> jo total anders^^
> 
> im chat ist immerwas los
> in alles gebieten sind viele leute
> ...



fanboy?

ganz ehrlich ich bin von WoW auch zu WAR gewächselt und die Stimmung fehlt an allen Ecken und Enden.Der Chat ist wirklich wie ausgestorben und das nicht nur auf einem Realm.So richtiges Open-PvP gibts auch nur an wenigen stellen.
Die BGS gehen auf den meisten Servern erst nach 20-60 Minuten auf und ja,er hat schon Recht,leider.
Sieht wohl so aus als würde WoW das Nummer1 OnlineRollenspiel bleiben.Nun bin ich wieder bei WoW und geb ihnen noch etwas Zeit!Zurück kommen werde ich vorerst wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Rickrolled (19. Oktober 2008)

mal seber was starten, so schwer ist das garnicht... 

wenn ich zb Einfluss farmen will und es laufen keine PQ`s, mach ich einen hacken bei "an der gründung einer offenen Gruppe interessiert" und meist ergibt sich dann eine Gruppe, ich bekomme meinen Einfluss voll + grün bis lila lootbeutel aus der Kiste.

WAR fördert das Gruppenspiel vorbildlich... vielleicht mal vom Egotrip runter kommen, der sich dürch das eine oder andere MMORPG`s eingebrannt hat, ohne hier jetzt Namen zu nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (19. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auf sollland open RvR tote hose im open PVP nur die sc da ist was loss aber erst ab 18 uhr  nur die zottelmonster sind auf dem server in der überzahl dementsprechend sind die sc meist von denen   dominiert


----------



## everblue (19. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Leider geht Mythic die Transfers m.E. falsch an. Bald kannst du kostenlos von einem vollen auf einen weniger vollen Server transferieren. Warum würde das irgendwer wollen? Auf Hergig gibt's kaum Ordnungsspieler, ich darf aber nicht kostenlos auf einen volleren Server wechseln, weil sie dann Hergig irgendwann gleich dicht machen könnten. Sollen sie die leeren server halt mit den vollen fusionieren oder sowas. Von voll auf leer bringt nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber man wird dann auch von leer auf mittel wechseln können und von voll auch auf mittel.


"Es wird kostenlos sein, aber Transfers werden nur von einem stark bevölkerten Server zu einem mit mittlerer Bevölkerung oder von einem niedrig bevölkerten Server zu einem mit mittlerer Bevölkerung möglich sein. Wie auch schon im Augenblick werden wir einige Server mit mittlerer Bevölkerung auswählen und den Spielern zum Transfer anbieten. Wenn eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsstufe auf diesen Servern erreicht wird, werden wir sie von der Liste streichen und ihren Platz an andere Server vergeben. Die Liste wird einige Zeit im Voraus veröffentlicht werden, so dass die Spieler ausreichend Zeit zum planen haben."


----------



## Imzane (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auch auf Carroburg, Ordnung, Schwertmeister. Abgesehen davon dass wir fast konstant Keeps verteidigen/angreifen, wird relativ viel im Chat geschrieben seit dem neuesten Patch. Public Quests werden fast durchgehend gemacht, und wenn ich in einem PQ Gebiet bin und niemand sonst da ist, frage ich im Chat nach ob jemand mitmacht. Es meldet sich fast immer jemand.

Das leveln durch Quests dauert lange ja, WAR ist aber auch ein PVP Spiel. Ich rate dir, mach ganz normal Quests, jeweils vom Zwergen, Hochelfen und Menschengebiet und sei immer für Szenarien angemeldet. Dann gehts verhältnismäßig schnell voran, und Spaß machts auch wenn du mit Freunden zusammen spielst. 

Und such dir eine nette Gilde, das erhöht den Spielspaß enorm.

Enrotain/lvl23/SM/Legio Ferrata


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Aber man wird dann auch von leer auf mittel wechseln können und von voll auch auf mittel.
> 
> 
> "Es wird kostenlos sein, aber Transfers werden nur von einem stark bevölkerten Server zu einem mit mittlerer Bevölkerung oder von einem niedrig bevölkerten Server zu einem mit mittlerer Bevölkerung möglich sein. Wie auch schon im Augenblick werden wir einige Server mit mittlerer Bevölkerung auswählen und den Spielern zum Transfer anbieten. Wenn eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsstufe auf diesen Servern erreicht wird, werden wir sie von der Liste streichen und ihren Platz an andere Server vergeben. Die Liste wird einige Zeit im Voraus veröffentlicht werden, so dass die Spieler ausreichend Zeit zum planen haben."



Danke für die Info, dann komm ich ja doch endlich von Hergig weg, ohne neu anfangen zu müssen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoll (19. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den paar unterbevölkerten Servern wird sich von allein Lösen wenn die Transfers möglich sind. Also kein Ding. Wer jetzt das Handtuch wirft ist selber schuld. Jeder der sich mit MMORPGS auskennt weiß das diese sich erst mit der Zeit "formen", wer von Anfang an ein "perfektes", makelloses Spiel spielen will, der sollte bei Offline-Games bleiben...



Der Chartransfer wird niemals von unterbevölkert nach bevölkert gehen. Er wird lediglich von bevölkert nach unterbevölkert gehen (zumindest laut Ankündigungen)

Aber wer geht schon freiwillig auf nen leeren Server? Wayn 20% xp-bonus... 

Am besten gleich auf einen der beiden vollen Servern von vorne anfangen.

Eine aktive Gilde nutzt dir auch NICHTS weil die dort auch schon alle jenseits der lev 20 sein werden. Und kleine ziehen geht in WAR (noch?) nicht.


----------



## Gin (19. Oktober 2008)

> Der Chartransfer wird niemals von unterbevölkert nach bevölkert gehen. Er wird lediglich von bevölkert nach unterbevölkert gehen (zumindest laut Ankündigungen)
> 
> Aber wer geht schon freiwillig auf nen leeren Server? Wayn 20% xp-bonus...
> 
> Am besten gleich auf einen der beiden vollen Servern von vorne anfangen.




4 Posts über dir:




everblue schrieb:


> Aber man wird dann auch von leer auf mittel wechseln können und von voll auch auf mittel.
> 
> 
> "Es wird kostenlos sein, aber Transfers werden nur von einem stark bevölkerten Server zu einem mit mittlerer Bevölkerung oder von einem niedrig bevölkerten Server zu einem mit mittlerer Bevölkerung möglich sein. Wie auch schon im Augenblick werden wir einige Server mit mittlerer Bevölkerung auswählen und den Spielern zum Transfer anbieten. Wenn eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsstufe auf diesen Servern erreicht wird, werden wir sie von der Liste streichen und ihren Platz an andere Server vergeben. Die Liste wird einige Zeit im Voraus veröffentlicht werden, so dass die Spieler ausreichend Zeit zum planen haben."


----------



## Geige (19. Oktober 2008)

sie sollte einfach 2 niedrigbevölkerte server zusammenlegen dannn wäre das problem gelöst!
sie hbaen am anfang den fehler gemacht,das sie zu viele server angeboten haben,so das sich
die spielerzu stark verteilt haben!


----------



## kenjimo (19. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Und das ist das Hauptproblem an WAR, der Pulk ist durch, wer jetzt startet, steht alleine da. Entweder killst du einfach nur in der Gegend rum, um zu leveln oder kommst zu WOW zurück.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und jeder der in WoW nen Todesritter auf nem anderen Realm als seinem Heimatrealm erstellen will, darf sich erstmal mit ner anderen Klasse von 1-55 kloppen oder erstellt sich einen und kopiert ihn, natürlich kostenpflichtig, auf den Realm seiner Wahl. Oder er kauft sich einfach nen neune Char bei ebay und holt noch n ordentliches Goldpolster vom Farmer seines Vertrauens, muß sich ja auch jemand um die Landwirte heut kümmern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da ist es dann auch total egal wie den der Orginalersteller mal zusammengebaut hat, er kann ihn ja auch demnächst, natürlich wieder gegen Bares, von Grund auf renovieren...ähm, sorry..."individualisieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, hophop zurück ins WoW-Forum und schonmal Sparertips austauschen! Blizzard hat ja noch so einiges an Überraschungen angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Noxiel (19. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass neu erschaffene Chars gleich auf Level 40 sind. Aber falls es dich tröstet - Ordnung auf Hergig ist genauso. Chat ist tot, RVR ist tot, nur ab und zu wird nachts so nach 22 Uhr unter der Woche mal ein Schlachtzug gebildet, der leerstehende Keeps (also nur NPCs drin) erobert und 20 Minuten später gehören alle Keeps (ja, ALLE!) wieder der Zerstörung.
> 
> Außer den ganzen Tag Szenario ist bei uns nix los.




Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Wobei ich mittlerweile schon anfange zu pöbeln, um wenigstens ein bisschen Reaktion aus den Spielern zu kitzeln. Vermutlich wird das aber einfach überlesen, da sich die meisten ihre Chatfarbe noch nicht umgestellt haben. Naja ich bin auch frustriert was offenes RvR auf Hergig angeht. Versuche einen Schlachtzug zu eröffnen werden über den Gruppenchannel garnicht beantwortet und per Whisper nur mit einem kurzen "Ich geh' lieber Scenario".

Das sollte man ändern, ich kann es irgendwo nicht haben, wenn alle Keeps und Schlachtfeldziele der Zerstörung gehören. -_-



Rickrolled schrieb:


> wenn ich zb Einfluss farmen will und es laufen keine PQ`s, mach ich einen hacken bei "an der gründung einer offenen Gruppe interessiert" und meist ergibt sich dann eine Gruppe, ich bekomme meinen Einfluss voll + grün bis lila lootbeutel aus der Kiste.



Die Funktion an sich finde ich auch richtig klasse, ich würde mir nur ein paar mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wünschen. Ein extra Fenster in dem ich angeben kann, ob ich PQs, RvR oder PvE machen möchte. Sobald ich nämlich den Bereich der öffentlichen Quest verlassen, aktualisiert sich ja auch sofort mein Status im "Suche-Gruppe-Fenster", und plötzlich glaubt jeder ich bin an PvE interessiert obwohl ich an ÖQs interessiert bin. Das sollte/müsste/könnte Mythic noch verbessern.


----------



## ---Neo--- (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab einen lvl 22 Zeloten auf Middenland und da is eigentlich immer was los. Und zum Thema twinken, wollte mal die andere Seite ausprobieren und hab mir nen Hexenjäger auf Helmgart erstellt und da geht im T1 Gebiet sobald man sich anmeldet ein Szenario auf noch schneller als auf Middenland T3, also entweder sind viele gerade erst angefangen oder viele Leute twinken.

Was ich damit sagen will dein Problem hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit deinem lvl zu tun sonder mit dem Server.


----------



## xaxoon (19. Oktober 2008)

> Sich in diesem Forum negativ über WAR zu äussern ist eine heikle Sache, da zücken die Fanboys gleich die Keulen. Fakt ist das alle die jetzt noch in T1 oder T2 unterwegs sind ziemlich alleine dastehen. Schlecht durchdachtes Spielprinzip. Alle die sich jetzt sagen: "Ist mir egal, ich bin ja im Pulk der Spieler, mich betrifft das nicht!", ihr solltet mal daran denken das Euch in WAR sehr bald die Nachwuchsspieler fehlen werden. Es sind jetzt schon viele abgesprungen, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Und sobald der größte Teil der Spielerschaft den sogenannten Endcontent erreicht hat, den es eigentlich nicht wirklich gibt, dann wird es sehr einsam auf den Schlachtfeldern. Eine Zeitlang werden genug Spieler dasein. Aber ich wette es wird sich auch fix ändern, aber vergrault ihr nur weiter alle Leute die sich mal negativ äussern oder kritische Posts loswerden wollen. Immer schön alles was einem nicht passt kaputtflamen. Und dem TE zu raten er solle sich eine Gilde suchen, dann klappt auch mit dem Rest ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Auch mit einer Gilde im Rücken wird er in seinem Levelbereich ziemlich alleine dastehen. Und "Zieht mich mal durch die PQ's" kann es ja auch nicht sein. Wahrscheinlich führen sie in WAR ein ähnlich sinnfreies Feature ein wie in DaoC, wo man dann, falls man einen Char auf das maximale Level gebracht hat, seine Twinks gleich auf lvl 20 anheben und spielen kann.
> 
> Und nun, Attacke, tod den Kritikern.



100% agree!!

allerdings sind das die fanboy kinder von wow, die hier posten. schau mal ins wow forum auf welchem geistigen niveau sich die gespräche dort bewegen.
"wenn du depp das game nicht seit deiner geburt perfekt beherrscht, dann l2p und zocke was anderes.." usw.
diese leute werden immer und überall sein. ich ärgere mich jedesmal, nur am besten ist es diese menschen einfach zu ignorieren.
wenn sie älter sind, werden sie sich auch über die kinder ärgern die solchen geistigen müll verbreiten. das beruhigt mich immer etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mist, jetzt habe ich ihnen wieder aufmerksamkeit geschenkt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szell (19. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Leider geht Mythic die Transfers m.E. falsch an. Bald kannst du kostenlos von einem vollen auf einen weniger vollen Server transferieren. Warum würde das irgendwer wollen? Auf Hergig gibt's kaum Ordnungsspieler, ich darf aber nicht kostenlos auf einen volleren Server wechseln, weil sie dann Hergig irgendwann gleich dicht machen könnten. Sollen sie die leeren server halt mit den vollen fusionieren oder sowas. Von voll auf leer bringt nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch das geht,stand auch in der Verlautbarung,man wird auch von sehr leeren servern auf mittlere wechseln können
edit: ah wurde bereits gepostet


----------



## David (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde ja mehr schreiben, aber der Threadtitel ist eigentlich sehr meinungskompakt. /agree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey David, wie gehts unserm niveauvollsten WoW Fanboy den so? Hast dich lange nicht mehr blicken lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (19. Oktober 2008)

@Te komm auf Erengrad , glaub das einer der wenigen Servern wo echt Stimmung ist auch auf Order, war anfangs auch Caroburg aber das ist so ziemlich das schweigsamste gewesen was ich erlebt habe.


----------



## OH_Toni (19. Oktober 2008)

Ok schonmal gut zu wissen, also warten.

Könnt ihr mir denn einen Server zum twinken empfehlen? Also wo auch in T1 und 2 Gebiten was los ist ? ^^

Ich hab grad erst wieder gesüielt, 4mal Mourkain tempel gemacht und die beiden Quests dafür .. Invites gehen ja fast instant auf....aber das macht mir irgendwie keinen Spaß . . . und einen neuen Anfangen, dann stehe ich wieder alleine da.

Ich glaub ich werde den 40ern erstmal zeit geben um sich um ihre Twinks zu kümmern...dann hat man vll auf niedrigen level wieder Spaß am spielen.

Und alle die hier schreiben: " Bei mir ist ALLES anders", schaut euch mal euer Level an, ich wette 20+.
Mahct euhc mal nen Twink aufm gleichen Server und schaut wie tot die niedrigen TX sind, sehr schade weil das SPiel so eigentlich extrem geil ist.


----------



## zixxel (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass auf Carrobur tote Hose ist, ich finde eig. immer jemanden für PQs oder für RvR.....


----------



## seb74 (20. Oktober 2008)

Also auf Averland zock ich ab und an menen Twink, der ist Rang 4. Und hab da keine Probleme (Ordnung). Also zum Thema "Im Low Rang Bereich ist nix los",


----------



## Gumja (20. Oktober 2008)

Immer drauf zu warten, das andere was machen... dann warten alle... wenn alle warten... warten alle ewig...

Macht Allianzen mit euren "kleinen" Gilden. Sprecht im Allichat ab, wann wo im welchem T Gebiet geraidet wird und raidet einfach drauf los...
Macht dann paralell dazu in den jeweiligen Regionschats Werbung für den Raid, bittet um Unterstützung und sagt regelmäßig den Status an...
Dann könnt ihr auch in den kleineren T Gebieten regelmäßig RvR haben.

Immer drauf warten das andere was organisieren, ist jedenfalls der falsche Weg!


----------



## everblue (20. Oktober 2008)

Aber insgesamt es es doch völlig normal, dass in den "low"-lvl Gebieten nichts los ist, weil jeder versucht so schnell wie möglich auf den nächsten t bereich aufzuschliessen.

Das ist bei wow, hdro, oder auch aoc so, dass man im niedrigen bereich natürlich auf weniger spieler trifft.

Das liegt aber nicht am Game sondern an den Usern die meinen man müsse so schnell wie möglich lvl.

Was ich feststelle, ist dass zumindest in War noch die größte Möglichkeit besteht auch im low-lvl bereich leute zu finden.


----------



## Simrosch (20. Oktober 2008)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Also bei mir aufm Server (Carroburg) auf Ordnungsseite ist irgendwie immer tte Hose.
> 
> NIE schreiben sich leute im Chat und irgendwie fehlt einem dass, weil man sich so immer alleine fühlt.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht sagen, das man keinen Kontakt findet. Es läuft sogar recht geschmeidig, man muss aber auch selbst einmal die initiative ergreifen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was den Chat angeht... bin ich ganz froh drüber das hier noch gesittet von statten geht und nicht so gespammt wird wie in anderen games (Name den ich nicht nennen werde) wo man schon so manches mal richtig genervt war weil man interessante/wichtige dinge verpasst hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich ziehe jetzt meine Konsequenzen und verschwinde aus WAR und somit auch demnächst aus diesen Foren. Wieder und wieder und wieder das gleiche Szenario zu spielen wird auf Dauer sehr schnell sehr fad und ähnliches Gameplay gibt's ohne Monatsgebühren auch in anderen Spielen. Ich sehe auch keine Zukunft in den Charaktertransfers auf größere Server - wenn mit 1000 Ordlern gleichzeitig 3000 Zerstörungsspieler auf den nächstgrößeren Server wechseln, wird das Gleichgewicht nur noch mehr gestört. Und von voll auf leer wechselt keiner, wo wäre denn da der Sinn?

Ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß am Spiel und ich hatte auch sehr viel Freude, als bei uns noch Burgen belagert und mehr als 1 Szenario pro Tier gespielt wurden, aber jetzt ist die Situation halt so, wie ich sie einige Posts zuvor beschrieben habe und dafür möchte ich erst mal kein Geld mehr ausgeben. Mal sehen, vielleicht pendelt sich das alles in den kommenden Monaten ein und ich komme wieder, aber fürs Erste neigt sich meine Motivation dem Nullpunkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erfolgreiche Schlachten und viel Spaß euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich war's ein kurzer Spaß, aber es war lustig.


----------



## Geige (20. Oktober 2008)

schade das du gehst hast immer gute posts geschrieben
aber vl kommt die motivation wieder und du kommst zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich behalte WAR auf jeden Fall im Auge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwischenzeitlich schaue ich mal, was sich in Norrath so tut, auch wenn das mittlerweile vermutlich sehr, sehr ausgestorben ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (20. Oktober 2008)

Simrosch schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht sagen, das man keinen Kontakt findet. Es läuft sogar recht geschmeidig, man muss aber auch selbst einmal die initiative ergreifen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Man sollte mal darüber nachtdenken warum der Chat tot ist....und das liegt nicht an den Spielern.
Immer die gleichen langweiligen Szenarien und langweilige Instanzen.
Unausgewogenes RvR und zu ähnliche Klassen.

Hoffe das ändert sich noch aber bis dahin werde ich WAR nicht verlängern


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Oktober 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Man sollte mal darüber nachtdenken warum der Chat tot ist....und das liegt nicht an den Spielern.
> Immer die gleichen langweiligen Szenarien und langweilige Instanzen.
> Unausgewogenes RvR und zu ähnliche Klassen.
> 
> Hoffe das ändert sich noch aber bis dahin werde ich WAR nicht verlängern



Bei den Klassen hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Die "20 spielbaren Klassen" sind je nach Typus nahezu identisch. Der eine Tank kriegt halt Regeneration und der andere absorbiert den Schaden, aber alles in allem ist es vom Gameplay egal, ob du jetzt Schwarzork oder Schwertmeister bist und darum locken mich die beiden anstehenden neuen Tankklassen auch nicht wirklich noch mal zurück. Die sehen dann zwar cool aus, vor allem wieder mal der Blackguard (Hurra, noch ein Grund, Zerstörung zu spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber das ist dann auch schon alles und wirklich unterscheiden kann ich mich von den Spielern der gleichen Klasse eines Tiers nur durch ein paar Farben, weil die Items alle gleich aussehen.

Gerade in T3 haben sämtliche Schwertmeister genau so ausgesehen wie ich, nur war halt einer weiß, einer gelb und einer lila und ohne genau hinzusehen konnte man nicht mal deren Geschlecht genau erkennen. Man fühlt sich wie ein namenloser, kleiner, unbedeutender Soldat in einem riesigen Heer. So also fühlen sich die Zinnminiaturen im Tabletop! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noronion (20. Oktober 2008)

ich weis dumme antwort aber schonmal daran gedacht das genau das der sinn sein soll? in einer richtigen armee sehen auch alle gleich aus bis auf, sagen wir mal abzeichen, 

somit gehe ich davon aus das alles so gewollt is wie es grade is aber die spieler nun anfangen zu mosern weil sie sich wie ein soldat in einer armee fühlen gehe ich stark davon aus das noch mehr skins etc kommen werden, es muss ja auch weitergehen und daher dieser gedanke.


zudem gehe ich davon aus das die beiden neuen klassen eine order andere destro zwar wieder eine spiegelklasse sein werden aber im gegenzug zu den anderen tankklassen auf ganz andere spells zurückgreifen, die sich von den *alten* tankklassen stark unterscheiden, ich denke diese beiden klassen wahren daher langweilig weil sie auf das selbe gesetzt haben wie der chosen ironbraker etc , das führte zu langweiligem spiel , daher gehe ich davon aus das die neuen klassen komplett anders aufgebaut werden als die bisherigen tankklassen.

zu den leeren t gebieten, klar viele lassen das twinken erstmal beiseite weil 40 lvl klingt nich viel und jeder der täglich bisl spielt hat in einem monat nen 40ger also  gehe ich der annahme das in ca 1 monat das große twinken losgeht. dan sind auch die letzten ersten 40 wie ich:-) dümpel überall rum hab 2 20ger und nen ganzen haufen 10ner chars, werde wohl der allerletzte sein der 40 wird*G* , aber egal.

leere server das legt sich, es wird so kommen wie viele es vorausgesagt haben , meine freundin spiel noch wow und das was blizz da nu grade gemacht hat mit dem neuen patch, nujaaaaaaaa, also ich finds scheiße , allein aus gründen wie erfolge anderer einsehen, nu kanni genau sehen wieviel gold welcher spielt hat und womit er es verdient hat, gläserner spieler überwachungsstaat blizz, also echt nicht meine welt was da nun passiert , der wow wälzer eines der unsinigsten sachen , man bekommt für alles kaum was die größte bei der stange halterei.


ich find war gut so wie es is, also grafik gameplay klar das ein oder andere muss noch verbessert werden die bugs noch weg und mehr spieler dan is war der oberhit, meine meinung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Oktober 2008)

Noronion schrieb:


> ich weis dumme antwort aber schonmal daran gedacht das genau das der sinn sein soll? in einer richtigen armee sehen auch alle gleich aus bis auf, sagen wir mal abzeichen,
> 
> somit gehe ich davon aus das alles so gewollt is wie es grade is aber die spieler nun anfangen zu mosern weil sie sich wie ein soldat in einer armee fühlen gehe ich stark davon aus das noch mehr skins etc kommen werden, es muss ja auch weitergehen und daher dieser gedanke.



Du, ich würde mich nicht darüber beklagen, wären nicht so viele tolle Features für Individualisten angekündigt worden, die nun möglicherweise mal nachgereicht werden. Mehr Muckies für die Barbaren, wildere Bärte für die Zwerge, alle paar Level was Neues, aber bis auf kaum sichtbare Trophäen gibt's halt leider doch nix und etwas mehr Abwechslung in den Outfits könnte nicht schaden, haben andere MMOs mit großen PvP-Schlachten auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (20. Oktober 2008)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Also bei mir aufm Server (Carroburg) auf Ordnungsseite ist irgendwie immer tte Hose.
> 
> NIE schreiben sich leute im Chat und irgendwie fehlt einem dass, weil man sich so immer alleine fühlt.
> 
> ...



Hast leider recht, kommt mir genau so vor.


----------



## Noronion (20. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Du, ich würde mich nicht darüber beklagen, wären nicht so viele tolle Features für Individualisten angekündigt worden, die nun möglicherweise mal nachgereicht werden. Mehr Muckies für die Barbaren, wildere Bärte für die Zwerge, alle paar Level was Neues, aber bis auf kaum sichtbare Trophäen gibt's halt leider doch nix und etwas mehr Abwechslung in den Outfits könnte nicht schaden, haben andere MMOs mit großen PvP-Schlachten auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ok, absoluter punkt für dich, das geht mir auch aufn sack, viel wurde gesagt etliches nich eingehalten , aber denke da kommt noch was , weil sich zu viele genau über dieses thema beschwehren.

somit du hast recht und ich stimme dir voll zu.


----------



## Axb (20. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich ziehe jetzt meine Konsequenzen und verschwinde aus WAR und somit auch demnächst aus diesen Foren. Wieder und wieder und wieder das gleiche Szenario zu spielen wird auf Dauer sehr schnell sehr fad und ähnliches Gameplay gibt's ohne Monatsgebühren auch in anderen Spielen. Ich sehe auch keine Zukunft in den Charaktertransfers auf größere Server - wenn mit 1000 Ordlern gleichzeitig 3000 Zerstörungsspieler auf den nächstgrößeren Server wechseln, wird das Gleichgewicht nur noch mehr gestört. Und von voll auf leer wechselt keiner, wo wäre denn da der Sinn?
> 
> Ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß am Spiel und ich hatte auch sehr viel Freude, als bei uns noch Burgen belagert und mehr als 1 Szenario pro Tier gespielt wurden, aber jetzt ist die Situation halt so, wie ich sie einige Posts zuvor beschrieben habe und dafür möchte ich erst mal kein Geld mehr ausgeben. Mal sehen, vielleicht pendelt sich das alles in den kommenden Monaten ein und ich komme wieder, aber fürs Erste neigt sich meine Motivation dem Nullpunkt.
> 
> ...




hallo Wolfhaert
hallo liebe warhammer fans


bin auch auf  Hergig und werde warhammer auch verlassen, ich kann mich deinen ausführungen nur anschließen.

zu beginn des spiels war ich auch begeistert, endlich ein spiel bei dem man mit pvp auch leveln kann. leider wird es mit zunehmender level immer langweiliger und ständig um den berg mit dem trollbefrieder zu rennen, naja......

habe einen feuermagier in 20 und einen sigmarpriester und einen zwergenmechaniker in 22   mein fazit  auf dauer zu langweilig, leveln dauert zu lange, keine anreize für gruppenbildung,  chatsystem ist für unterhaltung mit anderen spielern ungeeignet, es laufen ständig soviele meldungen die ich garnicht will, aber nicht abstellen kann , sodass man im chat meist nichts mitbekommt, wenn den mal was los wäre.

mag sein das es auf anderen servern besser ist, aber ich fange nicht nochmal woanders an.   und das die leute die zerstöung spielen mit der situation zufrieden sind,,  mmmhhhh   vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht,  es gehört ihnen zwar alles ,,  aber auf dauer macht das auch keinen spass 

ich werde aber sicher auch wieder mal reinschauen


----------



## Mamasus (20. Oktober 2008)

Axb schrieb:


> mein fazit  auf dauer zu langweilig, leveln dauert zu lange, keine anreize für gruppenbildung,  chatsystem ist für unterhaltung mit anderen spielern ungeeignet, es laufen ständig soviele meldungen die ich garnicht will, aber nicht abstellen kann , sodass man im chat meist nichts mitbekommt, wenn den mal was los wäre.



Nunja, meiner Meinung nach gibt es schon Anreize, eben die ÖQ's, die Burgen, das RvR und dass das PvP auf Dauer langweilig wird, liegt bei euch. Es ist dann öffnesichtlich nicht ganz eure Liebschaft! Du kannst dir deinen eigenen Chatkanal basteln. Stell alles andere aus, was du niht möchtest, du kannst auch die Schriftfarbe zur besseren Sicht ändern!

@Wolfheart:

Nunja ich finde das mit dem Aussehen nicht unbedingt schlimm! Aber all diese Dinge hängen eben vom jeweiligen selben Empfinden und den eigenen Vorlieben ab!


----------



## Variolus (20. Oktober 2008)

Zur Zeit fühle ich mich in meinem Levelbereich (T2) auch etwas einsam. Ich bin auf einem mittelvollen Server (nein ich schreib jetzt nicht welchem, wenn ich zugflamed werden will, reicht das Buffed-Forum und als gefühlt einziger Weißer Löwe im T2 findet man mich doch leider recht schnell...) unterwegs und hab seit Anfang T1 keine einzige PQ mehr abschließen können, die größte Gruppe der ich dabei angehörte waren 5 Mann, die es sogar bis zum letzten Teil schafften, dort aber gegen 6 Champions und 1 Helden natürlich keinerlei Chancen haben (zumal die immer in einem Pulk unterwegs waren und nicht voneinander getrennt werden konnten)... Somit sehen PQ für mich so aus, immer wieder Punkt 1 und 2 abarbeiten und meinen Rang so pushen bis ich mir die höchste Belohnung aus dem jeweiligen Gebiet abholen kann. RvR sieht so aus, dass man, wenn man sich denn mal in die Gebiete traut, sehr selten überhaupt mal Begleitung findet, meist sieht es so aus, dass vielleicht 2-3 Ordler auf etwa 6-25 Destros stoßen. Für mich besteht WAR vorerst nur noch aus gelegentlichen Scenarien und der Hoffnung, dass mich die erste Twinkwelle einholt. Aufgrund meiner eher geringen Onlinezeit lohnt es sich auch nicht großartig einer Gilde beizutreten, zumal Leute, die nebenbei noch andere MMOs spielen von vielen Seiten angeflamed werden (noch weniger Zeit, da ich sie auch noch aufteilen muß)


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Char Individualisierung soll noch kommen. Allerdings versprechen eigentlich alle Spiele Features die sie nicht einhalten bzw nachreichen. Das ist normal.

Thema langweilige Szenarien... genau das sind sie. Das ist was für zwischendurch, kein Endcontent. Allerdings scheint sich das einfach nicht durchzusetzen. 
Open RvR macht keiner bzw halten es nicht durch, beschweren sich dann aber, dass es kein Open RvR gibt. Sicher muss das Prinzip nicht jedem gefallen, aber bisher ist mir aufgefallen, das es einige Spieler gibt, die das Angebot nutzen, meist in Gilden und Allianzen, die wirklich einen Status erreichen wollen. Der Rest hingegen weiß gar nicht so recht, was sie sich unter WAR vorstellen bzw gehen mit total verblendeter Sicht ins Game...

Das soll kein Vorwurf sein und muss auch hier nicht zutreffen, dennoch wirkt es oft auf mich so.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde es definitiv bis zum Endlevel durchhalten, ich bin momentan zwar etwas einsam aber ich hoffe das legt sich bis Lvl 40. Danach entscheide ich, ob ich Mythic weiterhin monatlich Geld in den Rachen werfe oder mich komplett aus dem Feld der MMORPGs zurückziehe.


----------



## Ellrock (20. Oktober 2008)

By und Aufwiedersehen. 

Ich denke Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. WAR ist zur Zeit überhaupt nicht perfekt auch was das Leveln und die Szenarien betrifft. Und mein Hauptkritikpunkt an WAR ist, dass ich den Server wechseln mußte, damit ich das Spiel gut fand.

Der angebote Servertansfer von Mythic und Goa ist wie die Vorgänger schon sagen Quatsch. Nur volle Server machen bei WAR Spass . In diesem Fall ist es völlig anders als andere MMOs. Nur das Zusammenlegen von Servern kann den Spielspass retten. 


Ich denke aber auch , dass viele  falsche Vorstellungen von dem Spiel gehabt haben. 

Wenn ich ich hier im Forum von Euphorikern vor dem Release eines Spiels oder Addon immer lese : " Hammer geiles Spiel ", " kanns kaum erwarten ", Super imba Klasse, dann und ich selber kann nur ein paar bunte Bildschen und einen Marketingtext sehen - dann gehe ich regelmäßig davon aus, dass der selbe Forumsnutzer halt auch so einen Abschiedtext schreibt, wie enttäuscht er ist und wie böse die Firma ist, dass sie seine Klasse genervt hat, und dass es Verrat sei das keine wachsenden Bärte im Spiel seien, obwohl der Text damals ehr war, dass man darüber nachdenke sowas einzuführen. Das Spiel kann 10000 Feature haben. Die Nasen werden etwas finden. Ist es Blau wollen sie Rot.

Ich kann nur sagen : Spiele wie DAOC oder WAR sind ehr einem Marathon ähnlicher als einem kurzen Sprint auf die 40 zu. Das gleiche gilt auch für ein Spiel wie WOW, wenn man die Masse der Endgegner sehen will. 


Ein Spiel nach vier Wochen zu werfen, wenn der Hauptgegenstand dieses Spiels das Zusammenspiel mit anderen ist, ist nicht grade eine Leistung. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich hier in dem Spiel durch Serverwechsel und dann mit Konzentration auf das Zusammenspiel mit anderen schon viel Spass hatte. 

Mehr als bei anderen von Egomanen bevölkerte MMOs. Bei diesen Spielen sehen die meisten ebenfalls nicht den Endcontent aus dem alleinigen Grund weil sie eine Soloshow abziehen und nicht den Schwerpunkt auf den Spass beim Zusammenspiel mit anderen haben . 


Also gute Reise. Wohin auch immer.


----------



## LoserOwner (20. Oktober 2008)

ve3d.ign.com übertitelte am 16.10. Paul Sams Interview auf www.gamesindustry.biz schon ganz passend mit "The WAR is Over" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> ve3d.ign.com übertitelte am 16.10. Paul Sams Interview auf www.gamesindustry.biz schon ganz passend mit "The WAR is Over"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist er noch lange nicht.

Ich wollte kein WoW Killer, denn das würde bedeuten, dass das Spielsystem so zerstört wird wie in WoW. Ich wollt ein anderes Spiel und das ist es in vielen Aspekten. Sicherlich werden es nicht Massen bleiben, aber solange ein paar 100k Spieler spielen ist das genug.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Oktober 2008)

Ohne das jetzt zusehr ins OT reißen zu wollen (mein letzter Post in diesem Thread, versprochen), wollte ich mich ganz herzlich für die netten Antworten bedanken, insbesondere derer, die mir nicht 100%ig in jedem Punkt zustimmen konnten und trotzdem freundlich und sachlich geblieben sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin froh, dass man hier doch noch anständig diskutieren kann, ohne dass irgendwer ausfallend oder beleidigend wird. Wenn das ein Zeichen dafür ist, wie sich die WAR-Community momentan entwickelt, dann kann das nur Gutes bedeuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sehe ich euch doch irgendwann wieder, wenn die ärgsten Macken etwas ausgewetzt sind, ansonsten treffe ich vielleicht den ein oder anderen doch noch mal in Norrath. Cheerio!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (20. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ohne das jetzt zusehr ins OT reißen zu wollen (mein letzter Post in diesem Thread, versprochen), wollte ich mich ganz herzlich für die netten Antworten bedanken, insbesondere derer, die mir nicht 100%ig in jedem Punkt zustimmen konnten und trotzdem freundlich und sachlich geblieben sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na dann viel Erfolg. Ich hoffe wir können dich mal wieder lesen!


----------



## Eisphoenix (21. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auf Server Egrimm auf der Ordnungsseite ist im Chat auch wenig los, und PQs sind auch nicht immer leicht zu machen. Ich mache deswegen auch ca. ein Monat eine Pause und schaue dann ob sich schon mehr Spieler in den Gebieten aufhalten.


----------



## Dropz (21. Oktober 2008)

heulii mimimimimi


----------



## Slarianox (21. Oktober 2008)

wenn dir grosse population aufm server viel bedeutet chance aufn server mit mehr membern drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg Slari


----------



## Milkoh (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auf Helmgart. Angefangen mit einem Sigmarpriester, der aber auf Stufe 13 vor sich hinwartet. 

Bin dann zu einer Erzmagierin gewechselt und fand das Spiel echt prima. Bis Level 24
Dann versuchte ich einen Schattenkrieger der ist aber nicht meines. 

Nun habe ich neben der Magierin einen Hexenkrieger...und ich habe zum ersten mal richtig Spass gehabt. Am So hatte im T1 die Zerstörung alles erobert. Jeder der Ordnung fightete so vor sich hin. Irgendwie kammen 3 Hexenjäger und eine Eisenbrecherin, doch in eine Gruppe. 

Wir besprachen uns kurz und dann ging es rund. Innerhalb von einer Stunde war der gesammte T1 Bereich wieder für die Ordnung. DAS war so genial. Ich hatte so viel Spass bei einem MMO wie seit Jahren nicht mehr (das letzte mal glaub ich war es nach meinem ersten erfolgreichen Besuch im Schattenlab, oder in Kara) 

Ich werde nun erst einmal meinen Hexenjäger weiter spielen, und schauen ob es an dem lag oder einfach daran liegt, dass ich die Spielmechanik begriffen habe. 

Achja wem das Leveln ankekst...ich bin am einem Sonntag mit unterbrechungen locker von 1 auf 10 gelevelt. Ich habe keine Questen ausgelassen, und in jedem Kapitel Max Ruf erreicht und noch Stufe 6 beim PVP. Hab einige Lustige Nordenwachts erlebt (Ordnung hat immer verloren, aber ich habe mit 2 anderen die Barracken gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Ich kann nur eines sagen: Das Spiel ist nur so lustig und gut wie ihr es erlaubt zu sein. Wer nur dumpf vor sich hinquestet kann sicherlich Spass haben (wenn es ihm Spass macht), wer nur PVP macht, wird irgendwann auch langeweile haben. 

Ich denke eine Mischung aus allem. Wenn mir questen auf den Keks geht, mache ich mal eben fix nen Szenario. Wenn mir das auf den Keks geht RvR oder Open Quests.. Leute finden ist eigentlich immer drin. Oki Kapitel 3 habe ich max Ruf gegrindet weil ich nicht genug Leute fand für die Open Quests...aber was solls? Geht ja alle nebenbei. 

Ich bleib jedenfalls noch bei WAR, schaue mir aber auch mal lesenderweise den Lichkönig an. 


Grüße
Milkoh


----------



## zificult (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muha

ich habs prophezeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR hat noch max. 2 Monat, dann kann es sich zu AOCgesellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (21. Oktober 2008)

@zificult

Wie ich am Text unter deinem Avatar sehen kann, wirst du wohl nie WAR gespielt haben (WoW-Fanboy) *hust*
Wenn du WAR mal gespielt hättest, würdest du wissen, das WoW und WAR 2 komplett verschiedene Zielgruppen an Spielern ansprechen.
Von da her ist diene Aussage das WAR in 2 Monaten tot ist kompletter Schwachsinn.
Leute wie du (íMbA-roXXOOOrrr mit coollen epiXx die alles alleine oWnen) werden bei WoW bleiben und das is auch ihr gutes Recht aber mach kein Spiel runter das du nie gespielt hast.
Und wenn dus doch gespielt hast,was ich aber eher bezweifle, und du nach Vergleichen beider Spiele festgestellt hast, das WoW halt eher deins is, dann is das ja ok aber mit solchen flames lässt du deine "WoW-community" vor den Augen der in diesem Thread diskutierenden "WAR-community" ziemlich scheisse da stehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: nimm dir viell ein Beispiel an den Entwicklern von Blizzard, die haben die Entwickler von WAR gelobt wegen des reibungslosen Starts und der guten Server-Performance und nicht sich lustig gemacht und gemeint "in 2 Monaten seit ihr dOwN *rofl* "

so long   Gaga



Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @zificult
> 
> Wie ich am Text unter deinem Avatar sehen kann, wirst du wohl nie WAR gespielt haben (WoW-Fanboy) *hust*
> Wenn du WAR mal gespielt hättest, würdest du wissen, das WoW und WAR 2 komplett verschiedene Zielgruppen an Spielern ansprechen.
> ...



/sign

war macht ne menge fun, einziges prob ist wie schon gesagt die verteilung auf manchen servern, aber das werden sie schon noch in den griff bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein ich bin kein war fanboy ich spiel weiterhin wow (weil ich pvp nich so mag), was aber nichts daran ändert das sowohl das spiel wie auch der launch gut ist/war.


----------



## Ascían (21. Oktober 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> muha
> ...



Du hast dir scheinbar nur den (irreführenden) Titel durchgelesen, und nicht den Fred. Hier geht's nicht darum dass WAR stirbt, sondern um Mythics Chartransferpolitik und das Problem der geclonten Server.


----------



## Sethek (22. Oktober 2008)

MMn ist bei Slaargh und dem Seewolf ein konzeptueller Fehler passiert - ihr prangert da Sachen an, die so ziemlich jedes andere MMO auch hat, das mit levelbereichen arbeitet. Als Ausnahmen würden mir spontan EQ und CoX einfallen.

Jedenfalls halte ich selber auch nix davon, alles an Kritik niederzubrüllen - ich versteh aber auch, daß man mittlerweilen leicht genervt ist und täglich ins Kraut schiessenden Motzthreads diverser ewiggleicher Personen, so daß auch schnell mal ein eigentlich vernünftiger, kritischer Beitrag untergebügelt wird.

Und schlußendlich sind hier Menschen am Werk, weswegen es immer einen Dummbrot-Anteil geben wird. Nicht nur WoW hat seine fanatischen fanboys.

Ich mach euch mal nen Vorschlag: Spielt 2 MMOs. WAR ist der IDEALE Pausenfüller. Schnell einloggen, schnell action, schnell wieder raus. Und es sag mir keiner, T1 und T2 gehe gar nichts, das stimmt so auch nicht. Mein server ht mittlere Auslastung sowohl bei der Zerstörung als auch bei der Ordnung, und zu den "peak times", also 6 Uhr abends bis 23 Uhr abends wart ich zB NIE länger als 10 Minuten, idR deutlich kürzer. OpenRvr gibts wenig, das liegt aber am server und nicht an der Masse in höheren tiers, d siehts durch die Bank, von 3, 4 Gilde abgesehen, sehr sehr mau aus.

Ich persönlich schau mir nochmal Norrath an, parallel zu WAR. Der Kostenfaktor bei zwei accounts ist ja nun nicht wirklich so hoch, daß das ein Problem wäre. Dadurch bekommt man keinen Tunnelblick, kriegt keinen Motivationsknick, alles ist gut. Man wird zwar nie "high-end" sein, aber das brauch ich auch nicht, um Spaß zu haben.

In diesem Sinne,

Der Nörgelprälat


----------



## Centralinho (22. Oktober 2008)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Helmgart. Angefangen mit einem Sigmarpriester, der aber auf Stufe 13 vor sich hinwartet.
> 
> ...besprachen uns kurz und dann ging es rund. Innerhalb von einer Stunde war der gesammte T1 Bereich wieder für die Ordnung. DAS war so genial. Ich hatte so viel Spass bei einem MMO wie seit Jahren nicht mehr ....


Ich denke, es liegt auch einfach daran, dass Du im TEAM gearbeitet hast und eben die Stimmung erlebt hast, die dem TE abgeht.

Darin liegt ja gerade die große Stärke von WAR: TEAMPLAY.

Es ist leider, wenn es so wie oben beschrieben läuft, gleichzeitig seine größte Schwäche....


----------



## Arondight- (22. Oktober 2008)

Auf Erengrad ist im Chat irgendwie immer was los, egal welches Gebiet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

